# Is adding to your ignore list still possible?



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't find it in my account settings. I can see the list as set before the change, but there does not seem to be any option other than removing someone from the list.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes Cletus -- if you run your cursor over the persons NAME on the LEFT of their post, a popup comes up with their info.
There is a vertical ... to the upper right there -- that has IGNORE in it.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

jlg07 said:


> Yes Cletus -- if you run your cursor over the persons NAME on the LEFT of their post, a popup comes up with their info.
> There is a vertical ... to the upper right there -- that has IGNORE in it.


Very helpful. Let’s hope @Cletus doesn’t have you on his list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

It’s actually nicer now, you don’t even see that the person posted.

@Yungster, if I block a user will I see there post contents if another user quotes them? I think I won’t because a thread looked to me like an unblocked user was talking to nobody, until I looked at the reply numbers. I didn’t see every other post and didn’t see the replies in any quotes (I think).


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I would have to test that. I am not 100% certain it will block those with quotes posts within their responses.

- Cricket


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yungster said:


> I would have to test that. I am not 100% certain it will block those with quotes posts within their responses.
> 
> - Cricket


 Looks to me like the block is complete - it's as if the poster no longer exists. No quoted text shows up in any reply - as if it never happened.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

So, how does one remove someone from their ignore list?

I noticed sometimes it shows me there is content from someone I am ignoring, and provides a link to let me see that content. But if I revisit that thread sometime later, after having viewed the ignored content, then it nk longer indicates that content is being ignored, and doesn’t give me any option to view it again.

ETA: I see if you stumble across a different thread with posts from the ignored member, it will show you there is ignored content and let you click on his or her name, and then click on the upper right and choose “unignore”.

No where to see/manage one’s ignore list as a whole, it seems.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You have someone on ignore but want to see their posts? 😅 "Unignore" - you're killing me. It's like, geez, make up your mind.

j/k


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

PieceOfSky said:


> So, how does one remove someone from their ignore list?
> 
> I noticed sometimes it shows me there is content from someone I am ignoring, and provides a link to let me see that content. But if I revisit that thread sometime later, after having viewed the ignored content, then it nk longer indicates that content is being ignored, and doesn’t give me any option to view it again.
> 
> ...


This is the mobile answer, possibly different for desktop.

Click on your avatar in the upper right. Select Account Settings. Click the Your Account button, and a menu slides out. Near the bottom is an Ignoring selection which when pressed brings up the list of those whose content you are blocking. The rest should be obvious. Assuming, of course, that you can see this reply.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Was there ever a checkbox of content by another poster you wished to ignore? Just curious.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

The IT Guy said:


> Was there ever a checkbox of content by another poster you wished to ignore? Just curious.


In not sure what you mean. Checkbox where?


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

PieceOfSky said:


> In not sure what you mean. Checkbox where?


Another poster her told me she had a checkbox with a list of options on what she could ignore from another poster. Every forum is different, but if that were a feature here, it just isn't anymore. I was just wondering if anyone else had seen it.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I’ve only seen “ignore” and “unignore”, per the mechanisms described earlier in this thread.

There does not seem to be a way to have finer control than that.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> I’ve only seen “ignore” and “unignore”, per the mechanisms described earlier in this thread.
> 
> There does not seem to be a way to have finer control than that.


This is correct, at the moment if you want to stop seeing posts by a single member, you can do so by using the ignore function found on their profile.

Daniel


----------

